

Web 3.0, The Movie [video] - whyleym
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/10/web-30-movie/

======
thunk
Clay Shirky's first comment is interesting:

"If I was going to start a news business tomorrow, I would start a news
business designed to produce not one new bit of news, but instead to aggregate
news for individuals in ways that matter to them."

This itch has been bugging me for a while. Social news aggregators have
amnesia. It's difficult to even find old submissions and old threads. There
are nth-licate submissions; Questions answered over and over again; Poor or
nonexistent tagging systems.

Social news aggregators are sitting on rich bodies of knowledge -- high
shoulders on which to stand. But without some way to synthesize it and curate
it and search it in an intelligent way, we seem doomed to keep repeating
ourselves, or to miss subtle but important connections between events.

Is there some project I'm unaware of?

Edit: SO is a step in the right direction

